# Schriftgelehrter



## Fierabras (25. August 2008)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob sich der schriftgelehrter auf dauer überhaupt wirtschaftlich lohnt? Weil für viele inschriften muss man selber schriftgelehrter sein um sie benutzen zukönnen. Ich hoffe einige Glückliche Beta key tester können mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen ob es lohnt umzulernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (25. August 2008)

Fierabras schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob sich der schriftgelehrter auf dauer überhaupt wirtschaftlich lohnt? Weil für viele inschriften muss man selber schriftgelehrter sein um sie benutzen zukönnen. Ich hoffe einige Glückliche Beta key tester können mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen ob es lohnt umzulernen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin zwar kein Beta Tester aber ich kann dir so sagen das es sich lohnen wird.

1. Das was der Schriftgelehrter nur für sich machen kann, haben alle anderen Berufe ebenso

2. Wird der Schriftgelehrter Glyphen herstellen können die Quasi Sockelsteine für den Charakter darstellen. Darauf wird ab WotLK NIEMAND mehr verzichten können

3. Der wichtigste PunktL: Der Schriftgelehrte kann Zeugs herstellen wo ein Verzauberer eine Verzauberung draufpacken kann und diese dann wie alles andere auch handeln kann oder z.B. im AH verticken könnte. Wohl einer der wichtigsten und ab WotLK meistgebrauchtesten Aspekte. 

4. Wird es auf Stufe 80 sicher mehr als genug brauchbares Zeug geben was der Schriftgelehrte auch so ganz gut verticken kann

5. Soweit ich weiss heißt der Beruf mittlerweile "Inschriftenkunde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist es wichtig "wann" du umlernst. Zum AddOn Start werden es genug tun d.h. Kräuter werden absolut überfarmt sein und die Dinge die ein Schriftgelehrter herstellen kann wir des auch im Überfluss geben... womit das Angebot wohl größer als die Nachfrage werden wird. Daher kann man eher davon ausgehen das sich das Angebot der "alten" Berufe rückläufig verhält bei steigender Nachfrage (z.B. neue Verzauberungen). Fazit: Am Anfang kräftig mit 400+ Zeugs der alten Berufe absahnen während 50% aller Spieler den Schriftgelehrten antesten wird und es das Zeug in Massen gibt.


----------



## nrg (26. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Liste in der die Kräuter in Tiers gelistet sind?


----------



## Biermischer (28. August 2008)

Hi, 
mich würde auch interessiern, ob es schon so ne Liste gibt, mit den benötigten Mats. So ne Art Guide. Evtl kann man ja das eine oder andere schon vor dem nächsten Inhalts Patch farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (28. August 2008)

Ich hab was in der Richtung einer Liste gefunden.

* Inscription 1: Bloodthistle, Earthroot, , Mageroyal, Peacebloom, Silverleaf.
* Inscription 25: Briarthorn, Bruiseweed, Strangelkelp, Swiftthistle.
* Inscription 75: Grave Moss, Kingsblood, Liferoot, Wild Steelbloom.
* Inscription 125: Fadeleaf, Goldthorn, Khadgar's Whisker, Wintersbite.
* Inscription 175: Arthas' Tears, Blindweed, Firebloom, Ghost Mushroom, Gromsblood, Purple Lotus, Sungrass.
* Inscription 225: Dreamfoil, Golden Sansam, Icecap, Mountain Silversage, Plaguebloom.
* Inscription 275: Ancient Lichen, Dreaming Glory, Felweed, Flame Cap, Mana Thistle, Netherbloom, Nightmare Vine, Ragveil, Terocone (All Outland herbs).
* Inscription 325: Adder's Tongue, Constrictor Grass, Goldclover, Icethorn, Lichbloom, Talandra's Rose, Tiger Lily (All Northrend Herbs).
* Cannot be Milled: Black Lotus, Deadnettle, Fel Blossom, Fel Lotus, Fire Leaf, Fire Seed, Glowcap, Netherdust Pollen, Nightmare Seed, Unidentified Plant Parts, Wildvine.

Quelle: http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Inscription#tab=Reagents

keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Flatrian (28. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es wichtig "wann" du umlernst. Zum AddOn Start werden es genug tun d.h. Kräuter werden absolut überfarmt sein und die Dinge die ein Schriftgelehrter herstellen kann wir des auch im Überfluss geben... womit das Angebot wohl größer als die Nachfrage werden wird. Daher kann man eher davon ausgehen das sich das Angebot der "alten" Berufe rückläufig verhält bei steigender Nachfrage (z.B. neue Verzauberungen). Fazit: Am Anfang kräftig mit 400+ Zeugs der alten Berufe absahnen während 50% aller Spieler den Schriftgelehrten antesten wird und es das Zeug in Massen gibt.



Inschriftkunde ist von vor dem Addon erlernbar. Ebenso kommen 2 neue Arenen dazu (Aber momentan erst ab 80 spielbar) und noch einige andere schöne Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. August 2008)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Inschriftkunde ist von vor dem Addon erlernbar. Ebenso kommen 2 neue Arenen dazu (Aber momentan erst ab 80 spielbar) und noch einige andere schöne Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als ich meinen Beitrag verfasst hab war der Patch noch nicht bekannt.... zumindest stand er nicht in den Buffed News. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ändert aber nichts an folgendem Fakten:
- Kräuter überfarmt
- Viele werden umlernen

Daraus resultiert:
- Nachfrage an Kräutern steigt enorm, Angeboten wird weniger, außer von denen die nicht umgelernt haben und Kräuerkunde beherrschen
- Inschriftenkrams kriegst im AH hinterhergeworfen weils jeder verkaufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut für meinen Verzauberer.

Leider fällt durch den Pre-Patch mit dem neuem Beruf der Aspekt weg das man mit den alten Berufen noch Kohle scheffeln kann da es dort nichts neues gibt. Ggf. auf einigen Realms wo manche Berufe seltener werden weil zu viele einer Sparte umgelernt haben, dürfte aber nicht zu erwarten sein.


----------



## Ultimegolem (28. August 2008)

da ich keine n Englischen Client spiele Wäre es Extrems nice wenn ihr mir die Kräuter übersetzenkönnte


----------



## Rodax (28. August 2008)

* Inschriftenkunde 1: Blutdistel, Erdwurzel, Maguskönigskraut, Friedensblume, Silberblatt.
* Inschriftenkunde 25: Wilddornrose, Beulengras, Würgetang, Flitzdistel.
* Inschriftenkunde 75: Grabmoos, Königsblut, Lebenswurz, Wildstahlblume.
* Inschriftenkunde 125: Blassblatt, Golddorn, Khadgars Schnurrbart, Winterbiss.
* Inschriftenkunde 175: Arthas' Tränen, Blindkraut, Feuerblüte, Geisterpilz, Gromsblut, Lila Lotus, Sonnengras.
* Inschriftenkunde 225: Traumblatt, Goldener Sansam, Eiskappe, Bergsilbersalbei, Pestblüte.
* Inschriftenkunde 275: Urflechte, Traumwinde, Teufelsgras, Flammenkappe, Manadistel, Netherblüte, Alptraumranke, Zottelkappe, Terozapfen (Scherbenwelt-Kräuter)
* Inschriftenkunde 325: _Adder's Tongue, Constrictor Grass, Goldclover, Icethorn, Lichbloom, Talandra's Rose, Tiger Lily_ (Nordend-Kräuter).
* Können nicht gemahlen werden: Schwarzer Lotus, _Deadnettle_, Teufelsblüte, Teufelslotus, _Fire Leaf_, _Fire Seed_, Glühkappe, Netherstaubpollen, Alptraumsaat, Unbekannte Pflanzenteile, Wildranke.

Hoffe, ich hab soweit alles richtig übersetzt.
BTW, bin auch schon fleißig am bunkern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimegolem (28. August 2008)

ich hab 3Bankfächer voll ^^ ich sehr so erst skill ich hoch und wenn ich fertig bin kann ich alles mit 300% gewinn verkaufen ^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. August 2008)

* Inscription 1: Blutdistel, Erdwurzel, , Magnuskönigskraut, Friedensblume, Silberblatt.
* Inscription 25: Briarthorn, Beulengras, Strangelkelp, Flitzdistel.
* Inscription 75: Grabmoss, Königsblut, lebenswurz, Wildstahlblume.
* Inscription 125: Fadeleaf, Golddorn, Khadgar's Schurbart, Winterbiss.
* Inscription 175: Arthas' Tränen, Blindkraut, Feuerblüte, Geisterpilz, Gromsblut, Lila Lotus, Sonnengrass.
* Inscription 225: Traumblatt, Goldener Sansam, Eiskappe, Bergsilbersalbei, Pestblüte.

habe es mal umgeschrieben ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

also ich verkauf meine kräuter dann alle .. und sobald preis unten ist kauf ich evtl wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am anfang wirds eh jeder 2te lernen ..


----------



## Dark Guardian (29. August 2008)

Das Kräuterfarmen wird wohl jeder tun (Kräuter werden sehr billig), mein Alchi wird sich freuen... der wird sehr fix 375 werden mit WotLK XD


----------



## Ultimegolem (29. August 2008)

naja bei Tbc war Kupfer auch aufeinmal 15g/stäck wert ^^


----------



## iwi (30. August 2008)

Rodax schrieb:


> ).
> * Können nicht gemahlen werden: Schwarzer Lotus, _Deadnettle_, Teufelsblüte, Teufelslotus, _Fire Leaf_, _Fire Seed_, Glühkappe, Netherstaubpollen, Alptraumsaat, Unbekannte Pflanzenteile, Wildranke.
> 
> Hoffe, ich hab soweit alles richtig übersetzt.
> ...



Hallo

Warum kann "Wildranke" nicht gemahlen werden?
Ist das kein Kraut?
Vielen Dank für Antwort.

mfg, IWI


----------



## Ultimegolem (30. August 2008)

Also WIldranke ist kein Kraut nein
das kannst du nicht Kräutern sondern bekommst du als Drop von Mabs die in der Wildnis Leben (Jintaalor ist der bekannste Farmplatz)


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Ultimegolem schrieb:


> Also WIldranke ist kein Kraut nein
> das kannst du nicht Kräutern sondern bekommst du als Drop von Mabs die in der Wildnis Leben (Jintaalor ist der bekannste Farmplatz)


ähm ab und an auch beim kräutern dabei aber recht selten

und wieso meint ihr das alle umlernen ich mein die geben tausende von gold für ihre berufe ausf ür die rezepte und dann wird die hälfte des zeug was se da gemacht haben wegschmeisen um in einen neuen beruf zu invistieren? wieso kann ich mir das nicht ganz vorstellen


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wieso kann ich mir das nicht ganz vorstellen


Du hast als Schrifftgelehrter 1 Main Runenplatz mehr!

schauma was sich so lohnt... zur zeit is im PvE Endcontent Verz ein muss... wegen der z.B. 24 Zauberschaden! jedenfalls gibt der beruf jeder klasse einen nicht zu vernachläsigen vorteil!

berufe wie Lederer/Schmied/Schneider geben die möglichkeit sich einige erstklassige sachen zu bauen... spielt man aber im Endcontent hatt man genug gleichwertige alternativen!

Lederer gibt dazu noch die möglichkeit Trommeln zu nutzen! weshalb es so viele Hexer/Magier gibt die Lederer als beruf haben!
-die Trommeln werden aber im Addon genervt, das is dan genauso wie "Potionsicknes"

Alchemie erhöht den DMG/Heal output 0... der Alchemiestein is zwar für einige klassen top... aber letztendlich nichts unersätzliches!

Juwe erlaubt es einem Einzigartige Steine zu machen die etwas besser als epicgems sind... effektiv gesehen sind das insgesammt nur 2 zauberschaden mehr!

Sammelberufe bringen erst ab dem Addon nen kleinen boni, der aber sehr gering is!



Da in die Runenplätze zum teil krasse sachen eingefügt werden können wird das wohl neben verz der zweite Must have Endcontent beruf werden... wie genau sich das auswirkt und ob der eine Runenplatz mehr was taugt stellt sich allerdings auch erst im addon raus!


----------



## marcloker (31. August 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Juwe erlaubt es einem Einzigartige Steine zu machen die etwas besser als epicgems sind... effektiv gesehen sind das insgesammt nur 2 zauberschaden mehr!



können die nur einen seelengebunden stein einsetzten? oder gleich mehrere... wenn es immer nur ein so besserer stein ist. lohnt das ja voll nicht....

mfg


----------



## TheGui (31. August 2008)

1x jeden stein... das sind pro klasse/Skillung maximal 3 extra steine die sinn machen.........

das is Schrott! wie gesagt als Mage lohnt sich da nur der spl dmg stein und das sind nur 2 Schaden mehr als ein nicht Juwe!


----------



## Ultimegolem (3. September 2008)

wie mein Vorgänger schon sagte war Swp eig Verz/Lederer fast Plicht nun wird es wohl so sein das wirklich Engagierte Raider Verz/Schriftgelerhter werden... wobei es Ausnahmen gibt wie der maintank,der mit Rüstungsschmied nen 2. Metagem sich machenlassen kann  usw..


----------



## marcloker (3. September 2008)

Ultimegolem schrieb:


> wie mein Vorgänger schon sagte war Swp eig Verz/Lederer fast Plicht nun wird es wohl so sein das wirklich Engagierte Raider Verz/Schriftgelerhter werden... wobei es Ausnahmen gibt wie der maintank,der mit Rüstungsschmied nen 2. Metagem sich machenlassen kann  usw..



dachte schmiede bekommen nur die möglichkeit 2 sockelplätze einzubauen....
na ja, ob schriftgelehrter als raider pflicht wird bin ich noch nicht so sicher.... bei verzauberer fürde ich es für caster fast denken. für nahkämpfer finde ich persöhnlich das sich die ringverzuaberungen nicht so lohnen....

mfg


----------



## Pacmaniacer (3. September 2008)

wieviel kräuter habt ihr im moment so?

also ich farme auch schon alles ab was geht.

habe mir eine extra Excel tabelle angelegt damit ich seh wieviel ich von jeder sorte habe(muss ich natürlich selber aktualisieren)

so siehts bei mir im mom aus

Inschriften I		244

Blutdistel		0
Erdwurzel 		31
Maguskönigskraut		65
Friedensblume		68
Silberblatt		80

Inschriften II		186

Wilddornrose		48
Beulengras		83
Würgetang		34
Flitzdistel		21

Inschriften III		167

Grabmoos		2
Königsblut 		93
Lebenswurz		65
Wildstahlblume		7

Inschriften IV		96

Blassblatt		47
Golddorn		14
Khadgars Schnurrbart		23
Winterbiss		12

Inschriften V		77

Arthas' Tränen		6
Blindkraut		19
Feuerblüte		3
Geisterpilz 		17
Gromsblut		1
Lila Lotus		20
Sonnengras		11

Inschriften VI		111

Traumblatt		56
Goldener Sansam		47
Eiskappe 		0
Bergsilbersalbei 		8
Pestblüte		0

Inschriften VII		335

Urflechte		47
Traumwinde		57
Teufelsgras		154
Flammenkappe 		5
Manadistel		2
Netherblüte		0
Alptraumranke		4
Zottelkappe		49
Terozapfen		17

nun zu euch ^^

LG Paci


----------



## Ocian (3. September 2008)

Ab ins neue forum damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Da der Patch erst mal auf die Testserver kommt und dann dort noch ein paar Wochen drauf sein wird habe ich noch genug Zeit um Kräuter zu farmen also mach ich mir keinen Stress. Ausserdem zieh ich gerade ein Twink hoch der auch kk wird damit ich das mit dem Main verlernen kann und zum Schriftgelehrten werden kann.

Berufszwang für den Endcontent find ich völlig übertrieben. Man kann alles auch so schaffen.


----------



## Monestir (4. September 2008)

Naja. Was einige hier zu übersehen scheinen ist, dass der neue Beruf ja schon mit dem Patch vor WOTLK kommt. d.h. man hat erstmal Zeit, auf 375 zu skillen, sodass die neuen Gebiete beim WOTLK Start gar nicht so überfarmt sein werden. Wer ernsthaft Inschriftenkunde betreiben wird, hat bis dahin eh schon 375  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (4. September 2008)

Gebe meinem Vorredner recht.

Und wie bereits erwähnt wurde, jeder 2. wird auf Inschriftenkunde umskillen. Mein Schurke bleibt Ingi, und mein DK wird vielleicht Gelehrter. Ja aber ihr redet nur noch über die Inschriftenkunde. Alle BErufe bekommen doch was tolles neues, bei Ingis isses z.B. das mount . 

Ja aber hoffentlich kriegen wir auch mal was neues, außer Geräten, Bomben, Patronen oder Schusswaffen ...

just my 2 cents, Ben


----------



## iwi (4. September 2008)

hi, ich steh so zwischen 3000-4000 kräutern aus allen bereichen


----------



## Expire (4. September 2008)

Also ich habe mir vorgenommen, dass ich von den PreBC Kräutern jeweils 4 Stacks (80 Kräuter) besitze. Sobald der PTR online ist, werd ich mir dort nen Char erstellen um zu gucken, ob ich genug Kräuter hab, oder nachfarmen muss ^^

Im Moment fehlen ca.

16 Swiftthistle
17 Stranglekelp
63 Gravemoss
80 Wintersbite
37 Firebloom
29 Sungrass
36 Blindweed
70 Ghost Mushroom
65 Gromsblood
57 Arthas' Tears
6 Plaguebloom
50 Icecap

wobei ich komplett ignoriert hab, ob irgendwelche kräuter überhaupt gebraucht werden ^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. September 2008)

wenn du das getan hast kannste bescheid geben würde ich auch gern wissen xD


----------



## Dexis (5. September 2008)

also wer des englischen mächtig ist, sollte mal hier: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=767 vorbeischauen.
es gibt dort drei karteikarten, in der ersten findet ihr die glyphen, die auf die jeweiligen items verzaubert werden können. angeblich sind diese glyphen zeitgebunden (wie die rollen), also nicht dauerhaft wie die verzauberungen des eigentlichen berufes. die zweite karte zeigt euch einige screenshots der rollen-rezpete, die man auf den jeweiligen stufen herstellen kann (also wenn die anderen werte ebenso um den wert bei level 80 gepusht werden wie bei ausdauer, dann wirds echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). zuletzt seht ihr die skills des berufs, ich denke mal aus dem tooltipp entnommen.

ist alles noch entwicklungsphase, sieht aber sehr nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimegolem (12. September 2008)

push ist schon was aufm BetaServer für Inschriften?
oder könnte mal einer die Ressis von 1-130 posten?


----------



## mastervampy (13. September 2008)

Hier ist ein Guide von 1-450? wie schon im anderen Post geschrieben wurde. Find ich ganz aufschlußreich


----------



## imbalol (13. September 2008)

ich hab ma irgentwo gelesen das es 'Schriftrolle Mungo' gibt ^^


----------



## mastervampy (13. September 2008)

Es wird glaub Schriftrollen geben wie z.b. Mungo und andere Verzauberungen. Die Rollen liefern die Schriftgelehrten und die Verzauberer machen da bestimmte Verzauberungen drauf und können diese dann übers AH verticken


----------



## Ultimegolem (13. September 2008)

Vampy irgentwie ist die Seite Down die du gelinkt hast kann mir jemand sagen ob das nur bei mir is`?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (13. September 2008)

-ich freu mich so auf den neuen beruf der kann nun echt mal kommen will auch so spass an Rezepte farmen haben ^^

und meine bank platzt fast....


----------



## Wandor (13. September 2008)

servus,

Ich hab mir mal vorsorglich von jedem Kraut 4 Stapel auf die Bank gepackt. 
Also insgesamt 184 Stapel. 

Gruß,


----------



## mastervampy (13. September 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert die Seite einwandfrei @...golem
Versuch doch mal die Startseite aufzurufen http://www.wow-professions.com
 wenn es über den oberen Link nicht funktioniert


----------



## iwi (15. September 2008)

Hi, mittlerweile sind es ca.6000 - 8000 Kräuter und es werden noch mehr.


----------



## BlOoDvirE (16. September 2008)

@ iwi: sind viel zu viele^^ wenn es so bleibt wie auf dem aktuellen PTR. ich hab auch etwa 5k kräuter auf dem Live-Realm gesammelt
Hab heute mit meinem  Twink (lvl 70) mal inscription geskillt auf 364.. hab  etwa 790 Kräuter verbraucht^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. September 2008)

lieber zuviel als zuwenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um so mehr kann man direkt herstellen ^^

Greetz paci


----------



## jase03 (20. September 2008)

kann sich einer mal die mühe machen und den guide übersetzen?

so für die die sich nicht anstrengen wollen? *umguck


----------



## Pacmaniacer (20. September 2008)

ich werde nen guide schreiben sobald das addon bzw der patch kommt.

der kommt dann quasi aus erster hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is mir lieber als mir nun die arbeit zu machen.


----------



## BlOoDvirE (21. September 2008)

Dann mal GoGo dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt ja schon nen Guide & mal sehen ob die sich dann groß unterscheiden werden


----------



## Jemany (21. September 2008)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier wer eklären, warum ich derzeit auf dem PTR nicht weiter als 150 lernen kann. Ich wollt doch nur ausprobieren welche kräuter ich noch nachsammeln muss.


----------



## Onim (22. September 2008)

soweit ich weiß kann man inschriftenkunde zur zeit nur bis 150 auf dem ptr leveln


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> um so mehr kann man direkt herstellen ^^


Ich würde eher sagen, umso mehr hat man dann zum Geld scheffeln aka verkaufen übrig ^.^


----------



## Lillyan (22. September 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja hier wer eklären, warum ich derzeit auf dem PTR nicht weiter als 150 lernen kann. Ich wollt doch nur ausprobieren welche kräuter ich noch nachsammeln muss.


Ah, wenn du schon bis 150 skillen konntest kannst du bestimmt ganz grob sagen wie viele Kräuter man gebraucht hat, oder?^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, umso mehr hat man dann zum Geld scheffeln aka verkaufen übrig ^.^


naja werde erstmal n bissl in der gilde verteilen ^^
Gilde wird bei uns gross geschrieben ^^
Hab schliesslich mein halbes Equip umsonst bekommen^^


----------



## mastervampy (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ah, wenn du schon bis 150 skillen konntest kannst du bestimmt ganz grob sagen wie viele Kräuter man gebraucht hat, oder?^^






BlOoDvirE schrieb:


> Hab heute mit meinem  Twink (lvl 70) mal inscription geskillt auf 364.. hab  etwa 790 Kräuter verbraucht^^


----------



## BlOoDvirE (23. September 2008)

Das mit den 790 kann man mittlerweile vergessen :x 
seit dem letzten oder vorletzten Update des Ptr´s haben die das anscheinend behoben. Denn ich konnte immer mit Glyphen skillen, welche "Mondlicht" Tinte benötigt haben, dass selbst im hohen Skillbereich. Mittlerweile benötigt man dafür jedoch andere Tinte, demzufolge steigt der Kräuterverbrauch


----------



## Björn93 (17. Oktober 2008)

@White-Frost also ich hatte mit meinem Char Kräuter und Alchi und ich hab max.100g güt Rezepte ausm Ah ausgegeben und die Tränke die ich Hergestellt habe habe ich nur selbst genutzt.......Als Inschriftenkundler mache ich endlich auch mal Gold, indem ich Glypehn im Ah vertick......


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Oktober 2008)

... wobei das Ah völlig überlaufen ist mit Glyphen. Ich hab beim Skillen fast nur Glyphen hergestellt die im PvP verwendung finden, da ich auf einem PvP server bin. Dies haben aber leider alles so gemacht. Ein wenig Gold zum Ausgleich der Kosten kann man noch mit geringen Glyphen machen, da sie wesentlich seltener sind (noch)...

Erschreckend sind jedoch die Preise für Kräuter Oo
Die Knaller (und diese wurden wirklich mehrfach verkauft) waren zB 1 Stack Lebenswurz für 120g, Friedensblume und Silberblatt für jeweils 35-45g usw. usf. Also war es kaum verwunderlich, das alle losgezogen sind um selber zu farmen. Am Mittwoch habe ich im den Startgebieten teils mehr lvl70 Chars Blumen pflücken gesehen wie ich Mobs finden konnte... irgendwie hatte das was komisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

